# Grouse



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

First year for Grouse hunting in Ohio. Went to S.Fork three times, put up a couple birds on each trip (2 hours from home). Lucky enough to take one.

Long way to go for 5 hours of hunting (each trip) and only a couple flushes.

Does anyone know where / if there are areas that hold more grouse?

I'm still learning what type of areas hold grouse (habitat).
I found that they prefer the really thick stuff, that a dog can get into - but makes it really hard to swing a gun.

I feel good to have seen as many as I have, and gotten just one... since I think these game birds (wild) are the ultimate in upland hunting achievements. Not like the state game stocked pheasants.

Also, what about areas that hold wild pheasants?

Wish I didn't live so far from grouse habitat... Portage County.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Me and some buds used to go down to Noble County inside the Wayne National Forest. We'd stay at one of the many public camping sites. It wasn't worth the drive down for a day hunt.

We averaged 15 flushes a day. Pretty darn good for Ohio, in my opinion. Of course, birds shot depended on how everyone was swinging the gun that day. A dog helped, for sure, but sometimes the birds were just sitting out in the open, sometimes they were in the thick stuff. It took a lot of walking and sweating, but it was worth it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to hunt the Noble County area back in the 70's and watched as the grouse population continued to drop through the 80's. Really hurt to see the grouse population basically fail in the later 80's to the point where getting up 2 to 3 birds in a day was the norm. Gave up hunting grouse in 88. I'm sure there are still a few good areas in the NE but doubt anyone will share their spots as they are few and far between.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I am not sure if its closer to you or not...But check out Brush Creek WA. Make sure you get a map of the place though. It is BIG and also very rugged!!!! Way more changes in elevation than Salt Fork!!!! Also make sure you have good solid snow tires and 4 wheel drive. The roads stay snow covered and can at times be pretty treacherous...But there are some real nice pockets of Grouse there....


Hawk


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Ohio grouse numbers have been down for a number of years. They do naturally cycle over a seven year timespan, but they have been down for a lot longer than that now. 

I own land in SE Ohio (Monroe County) and could consistently have 15-20 flushes per day through the mid 90's. By 2000 it had dropped way off. I've taken the last couple of years off to give what few birds we have left a better chance. 

Our #1 rule for finding grouse cover is that if it looks like you can't walk through it, there's probably grouse in there. #2 rule is to find wild grapevines and you'll find grouse.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> I am not sure if its closer to you or not...But check out Brush Creek WA.
> Hawk


It looks like it might be a bit closer!
If I get a chance, I'll let you know how I do... thanks!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Me and some buds used to go down to Noble County.
> We averaged 15 flushes a day. Pretty darn good for Ohio, in my opinion. Of QUOTE]
> 
> How long ago? That many flushes would be a great day, compared with the 2 a day.


----------

